# Black Sunday



## joeiam (Oct 18, 2006)

Can anyone please explain black Sunday to this newbie?

I am buying two, two bedroom flex red weeks at Dikholo that I will want to exchange into other areas like Mexico, Orlando, Europe, Hawaii.

Is this a bad idea. Cost of the units are $1595 plus $300 maint.


----------



## grest (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi joe,
Welcome!   There is another post on the South Africa board with this same title dated a couple of weeks ago.  You might want to refer to that for an explanation of Black Sunday.  Though I own several SA units, I don't own at Dikolholo, so someone else can help with that.
Connie


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 18, 2006)

The cost of the weeks seems high.  You should be able to find a better price.
They should do just fine for Orlando and Mexico.  I have gotten some good trades with SA to Europe in the past with RCI, but I am now mostly using DAE for those trades.


----------



## philemer (Oct 18, 2006)

joeiam said:
			
		

> Can anyone please explain black Sunday to this newbie?
> 
> I am buying two, two bedroom flex red weeks at Dikholo that I will want to exchange into other areas like Mexico, Orlando, Europe, Hawaii.
> 
> Is this a bad idea. Cost of the units are $1595 plus $300 maint.



I would hold off on this purchase if you can and read these boards for a couple months first. There are better traders available if you study, read & take your time. For instance, many of us have picked up great traders on ebay & other sites for the same as you are paying. 

Hawaii will be a tough trade with Dik.

Phil


----------



## longnoury (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes they are giving them away on E-Bay but watch the maintenance fees. The Branson timeshare you buy for a dollar with the $600 annual fees is not a great deal after a few years. Still I would not pay more than $1000 for anything from SA even gold crowns.


----------



## Mimi (Oct 19, 2006)

*SA Timeshares*

Dik is a standard timeshare. Your purchase price seems very high to me--2 or 3 times higher than some of us paid around 5 years ago. Our family just unloaded all 4 of our SA timeshares. We used to get great trades for a very low annual levy.  We owned both 1 and 2 bdrm units and they all traded the same.  We just paid more annually for the 2 bdrms. Since Black Sunday, the value went way down and the costs kept increasing. I'm glad to be rid of them.  Check ebay for deals in the good ol USA, including Hawaii!


----------



## icydog (Oct 19, 2006)

What's Black Sunday???


----------



## Mimi (Oct 19, 2006)

*SA Timeshares*

Dik is a standard timeshare. Your purchase price seems very high to me--2 or 3 times higher than some of us paid around 5 years ago. Our family just unloaded all 4 of our SA timeshares. We used to get great trades for a very low annual levy.  We owned both 1 and 2 bdrm units and they all traded the same.  We just paid more annually for the 2 bdrms. Since Black Sunday, the value went way down and the costs kept increasing. I'm glad to be rid of them.  Check ebay for deals in the good ol USA, including Hawaii!


----------



## longnoury (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry to here you unloaded all your SA timeshares. If I could find mtnc fees on a 2 bedroom under $300 in the good old USA I would buy it in a minute.
Really the only change in trading power I have seen since black Sunday is trying to get Hawaii, this may be a function of the destination.


----------



## Dave*H (Oct 23, 2006)

icydog said:
			
		

> What's Black Sunday???


Try this: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27677


----------

